# Daten über OPC UA in SAP übertragen



## Studi123 (16 Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

im Zuge einer studentischen Projektarbeit stehe ich momentan vor der Aufgabe, HMI-Variablen über OPC UA an SAP weiterzuleiten (und umgekehrt). Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen damit gemacht und könnte mir Tipps geben, wie dies am besten/einfachsten zu realisieren ist?
 Da ich noch nicht viele Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet gesammelt habe, habe ich einige Zeit im Internet recherchiert und bin dabei auf SAP PCo und OPC Router gestoßen, die dies wohl beide ermöglichen sollen. Vielleicht könnte ja jemand seine Erfahrungen damit mit mir teilen oder ggf. andere Lösungsmöglichkeiten vorschlagen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Mai 2019)

Vielleicht erzählst du mal ein wenig mehr.

Was für eine Software wird eingesetzt, ggf. was für eine Steuerung usw.


----------



## Studi123 (16 Mai 2019)

Sorry, habe es wohl etwas zu schnell abgeschickt.
Es wird mit TIA Portal v14 gearbeitet und es handelt sich um eine Simotion D mit einem TP 900 HMI.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (17 Mai 2019)

Sind OPC-UA Server und Client schon vorhanden oder wird ein Gateway benötigt?


----------



## Studi123 (17 Mai 2019)

Server ist vorhanden und als Client wird momentan der Softing dataFEED OPC UA Client genutzt


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (17 Mai 2019)

Zum Verständnis, deine Topologie sieht wie folgt aus?

Simotion bzw. TP900 == dataFEED (OPC-UA Client) == OPC-UA Server?

Ich kenne das Gerät von Softing zwar nicht, aber prinzipiell müssen ja die Datenpunkte, die du hin und herschaufeln möchtest irgendwo (ich nehme an im dataFEED) deklariert und entsprechend auf OPC-UA gemappt werden, so ist es zumindest bei unserer Lösung (INSYS icom) der Fall.

Hast du denn bereits Ansätze? Woran hakt es genau?


----------



## volker (17 Mai 2019)

warum ein weiterer server?

das tp900 ist opc-ua server.
das sähe dann so aus

TP900 <-> PCo(als UA-Client) <-> SAP

wie der PCo mit dem SAP kommuniziert weiss ich nicht, aber es geht. haben wir im Einsatz.


----------



## Studi123 (17 Mai 2019)

genau, die Topologie sieht aus, wie von Volker beschrieben. 

Mein Problem liegt nur darin, wie nun der OPC UA Client mit SAP kommuniziert und ob dafür der PCo benötigt wird, oder ob es auch (ohne große Vorkenntnisse) z.B. mit dem Softing dataFEED möglich ist.


----------



## volker (17 Mai 2019)

der PCo ist nicht zwingend erforderlich. Ist aber halt bestandteil von sap und daher verfügbar.
die programmierung vom PCo soll nicht so der knaller sein. (Aussage von unserem IT'ler)
den softing datafeed kenne ich nicht

hier mal ein video 
https://www.inray.de/video-opc-router-sap-verbindung/


----------



## Dr. OPC (10 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Volker hat völlig recht, PCo ist bereits selber ein UA Client (von SAP) und kostet nix extra ist bei PCo dabei und damit ist es in SAP integriert.
Der UA Server ist bei modernen SPSen direkt drin enthalten (z.B. S7-1500).

--> das bedeutet, wenn du PCo hast, brauchst du nix mehr sonst, keinen Router oder Gateway oder dataFeed, brauchst du alles nicht.
Die "Programmierung" ist ähnlich wie mit einem .NET Client Toolkit, das ist für SAPler sicher einfacher verständlich, als für "normale" C# Programmierer.


----------



## inray (13 September 2019)

Hallo,

zum OPC Router können wir hier natürlich auch kurz etwas beitragen:
Mit dem OPC Router ist es besonders einfach als "SAP Aussenstehender" Daten von den OPC UA Variablen an SAP zu übergeben. Wohin man sie übergeben soll, kann der SAP Programmierer meist sehr genau sagen. Standard-Schnittstellen sind RFC Funktionen oder IDocs Nachrichten. Die kann man dann einfach browsen.Der SAP Programmierer kann so in seiner Komfortzone bleiben und man liefert ihm ohne viel Aufwand die die Daten direkt in seine Bausteine.
Hier sind Screenshots zu finden: https://www.opc-router.de/3-sap-systeme-opc-ua-anbindung/

Grüße vom inray Team


----------

